# National Rates



## Brady (Oct 6, 2014)

UberX is currently available in 157 markets in the United States. Rates vary considerably by market. As of today, July 28, 2015, here are the mileage rates in the Bottom 40 and Top 40 markets by UberX mileage rate. The national average is $1.39 per mile. The national median is $1.35 per mile. Four markets: San Luis Obispo, New York City, Burlington, and New Hampshire offer UberX mileage rates of $2 or more per mile. Three markets in Michigan along with two markets in Florida tie for the worst mileage rates.


----------



## Raider (Jul 25, 2014)

Very interesting, thanks for posting. Those high rates are probably newer market, the cut will start soon after they have the drivers fully lubed up. The sodomy will begin.


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

At this point anything on the bottom 40 is not worth dealing with. Lyft on!


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

lyft has similar/lower rates than uber.

their surges are not as high as uber. They never reach past 100% (2.0x surge)


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

Lyft is a bit higher here and the tips over the course of a night make the difference for me. Uber hardly surges here anymore, drivers everywhere.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

uber is stupid. travis clownanik never heard the phrase "if it's not broken, don't fix it." if he did, he wouldn't have lowered rates needlessly. but he is a clown after all, so here we are.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Raider said:


> Very interesting, thanks for posting. Those high rates are probably newer market, the cut will start soon after they have the drivers fully lubed up. The sodomy will begin.


That's the only logical explanation for the discrepancy between rates. .80 in Rhode Island but nearly $2 in most nearby cities? $1.80 in central fl coast (dirt cheap Daytona beach) but only .75 in Orlando? .78 in Atlanta? None of it makes hardly any sense at all.


----------



## sfbayoldguy (Nov 7, 2014)

Add SF East Bay, South Bay and the Peninsula to the 1.10$ camp effective today. Probably some of the most expensive areas in the country. I stopped driving about three months ago when I realized I couldn't make money at 1.30$. 82 cents a mile net is not going to cut it.


----------



## Brady (Oct 6, 2014)

sfbayoldguy said:


> Add SF East Bay, South Bay and the Peninsula to the 1.10$ camp effective today. Probably some of the most expensive areas in the country. I stopped driving about three months ago when I realized I couldn't make money at 1.30$. 82 cents a mile net is not going to cut it.


Dallas supposedly had a cut today too from $1 to $.85. Uber's city websites isn't showing the updated cuts yet for either market. Just to clarify, SF East Bay, South Bay and the Peninsula are all one market, correct? I don't see them listed as distinct markets on Uber's website. I also haven't seen any market increases in the past several weeks. I expect we'll see some around Labor Day for cities that have already had two rate cuts and where demand has stabilized.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

Brady said:


> UberX is currently available in 157 markets in the United States. Rates vary considerably by market. As of today, July 28, 2015, here are the mileage rates in the Bottom 40 and Top 40 markets by UberX mileage rate. The national average is $1.39 per mile. The national median is $1.35 per mile. Four markets: San Luis Obispo, New York City, Burlington, and New Hampshire offer UberX mileage rates of $2 or more per mile. Three markets in Michigan along with two markets in Florida tie for the worst mileage rates.


Dallas market for Uber X effective tomorrow is .85 cents per mile, $3.50 minimum $1.00 base fare. They also cut Uber Select & Uber XL


----------



## Brady (Oct 6, 2014)

I'll update the Dallas rates in the morning. Welcome to our Under $1 Club!


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

Brady said:


> I'll update the Dallas rates in the morning. Welcome to our Under $1 Club!


Thanks but this chick quit driving when the rates went down in Jan 2015 to .90 cents per mile.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

Brady said:


> Dallas supposedly had a cut today too from $1 to $.85. Uber's city websites isn't showing the updated cuts yet for either market. Just to clarify, SF East Bay, South Bay and the Peninsula are all one market, correct? I don't see them listed as distinct markets on Uber's website. I also haven't seen any market increases in the past several weeks. I expect we'll see some around Labor Day for cities that have already had two rate cuts and where demand has stabilized.


Don't think demand is the bomb in Dallas for months 7 months now. It only surges in Dallas Saturday's before bars close. Rare surge here.


----------



## John Crosby (Jul 13, 2015)

My question is, when will Uber increase the rates in Orlando, supposed to be $2.50 per mile based on what the Orlando City Council agreed to yet it is not. It is tough to make a decent pay, I want to average $100 per evening of driving, but I have yet to hit $100, I have done this for a month and am barely at $650 total. I usually work 4 - 5 hours per night 2 - 3 nights per week.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

John Crosby said:


> My question is, when will Uber increase the rates in Orlando, supposed to be $2.50 per mile based on what the Orlando City Council agreed to yet it is not. It is tough to make a decent pay, I want to average $100 per evening of driving, but I have yet to hit $100, I have done this for a month and am barely at $650 total. I usually work 4 - 5 hours per night 2 - 3 nights per week.


You need to contact your city council person or mayor and let them know. Uber is not going to just raise the rates because the city says so, City is going to have to force them to. While you are contacting them let your city council person or mayor and let them know Uber refuses to sign application for a driver to get a permit to operate in the city.


----------



## Brady (Oct 6, 2014)

John Crosby said:


> My question is, when will Uber increase the rates in Orlando, supposed to be $2.50 per mile based on what the Orlando City Council agreed to yet it is not. It is tough to make a decent pay, I want to average $100 per evening of driving, but I have yet to hit $100, I have done this for a month and am barely at $650 total. I usually work 4 - 5 hours per night 2 - 3 nights per week.


Uber is no more likely to charge a $2.50 rate in Orlando (which would make it the most expensive market in the country for UberX), than Uber drivers in Orlando are going to pay the $250 for a vehicle permit and $25 for a driver's permit required by the city ordinance, especially knowing permits are not required to pick up passengers in unincorporated Orange County or most other places outside city limits.


----------



## NH_Uber_Driver (Apr 23, 2015)

New Hampshire is no longer $2 state wide, Uber cut Manchester NH to $1.50 per mile this past week. Uber has been in Manchester about a year.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

NH_Uber_Driver said:


> New Hampshire is no longer $2 state wide, Uber cut Manchester NH to $1.50 per mile this past week. Uber has been in Manchester about a year.


That's Ubers MO. Start high drop them low.


----------



## UberProphet? (Dec 24, 2014)

Brady said:


> Uber is no more likely to charge a $2.50 rate in Orlando (which would make it the most expensive market in the country for UberX), than Uber drivers in Orlando are going to pay the $250 for a vehicle permit and $25 for a driver's permit required by the city ordinance, especially knowing permits are not required to pick up passengers in unincorporated Orange County or most other places outside city limits.


drivers are trying to get permits now but uber preventing them from complying with the law. try reading the orlando drivers forum.

wouldn't you be willing to pay $275 annually to triple your mileage rate?


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

UberProphet? said:


> drivers are trying to get permits now but uber preventing them from complying with the law. try reading the orlando drivers forum.
> 
> wouldn't you be willing to pay $275 annually to triple your mileage rate?


Yep, no brainer!


----------



## YelpMan (Feb 12, 2015)

Almost all of these top 40 cities are small or at best medium sized markets. For example, in Burlington, NH, it's $2/mile, but since it's a small city, most people are only going a mile or two (much more than 2 miles out, it gets pretty rural). So, assuming someone is going 2 miles = $4 (2 Miles) + $4.50 (15 min. of Time) + $2.15 (Base) = $10.65. But this is probably one of the best cases. So, if you average out the 0.5 to 2 mile fares, your average ride is maybe $7-8. Also, there are probably isn't a great deal of business in a market like this; maybe this is all you get in an hour.

In Washington DC (a bottom 40 city) on the other hand, it's $1.02/mile. While that is half the Burlington mileage rate & half the time rate, in DC, you will get some that are only going 1 or 2 miles, but you will also get ones that are 5 miles+ & the occasional 10 miles+. Looking at my past 30 days (even when subtracting the $1 safety fee), my average fare is over $10 per ride. Sure, there are times in DC where you get fares $5-8 a few in a row, but it is balanced out with the occasional longer trip (or surge pricing). Plus, I usually am not waiting very long until my next ping. So, generally, I'm getting 2-3 fares per hour. So, I definitely would take the DC market (bottom 40 mileage) over Burlington, VT (Top 5) or many of those small top 40 cities.


----------



## Navsami (Jul 12, 2015)

Phoenix market just got a rate cut, down to 1.00 base .95 /mile. I did notice the uber "safe ride fee" stayed the same. The $ per hour they send you each week is such BS. But as long as they get new drivers they will continue to cut pay from drivers. I'm curious to see at what point will uber start losing drivers because they don't care about them.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Raider said:


> Very interesting, thanks for posting. Those high rates are probably newer market, the cut will start soon after they have the drivers fully lubed up. The sodomy will begin.


The markets in PA at $1.75 are new as of February. Uber is still trying to get their number of active drivers up in many of those town in PA. Such high rates would tend to skew the median.


----------



## Waquiber (Aug 17, 2015)

With Uber only getting 2 yr temporary permit in PA not sure if they would have time to cut rates, I hope not. I drove in NJ last weekend since I was there with $1.25/mile and even that was almost not worth it. I will definitely stop driving here in PA if it drops lower than $1.26/mile. 

I can't believe how those in the less than $1 mile make money.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Waquiber said:


> With Uber only getting 2 yr temporary permit in PA not sure if they would have time to cut rates, I hope not. I drove in NJ last weekend since I was there with $1.25/mile and even that was almost not worth it. I will definitely stop driving here in PA if it drops lower than $1.26/mile.
> 
> I can't believe how those in the less than $1 mile make money.


Hard to know what that temporary two year permit means. They were operating without permission in Pittsburgh and Philly before te permit gave them permission to operate throughout the state, except Philly.

Surge aside, - assume the surges become greatly tempered by the onboarding of many new drivers, which should at the very least be expected, if you are a hard working driver hoping to maintain, insure and plan for a replacement vehicle, plus pay your bills........ $1.75 plus what about $0.50/mile time wise (figure 2 mins/mile at approx $.25/min)/ - It isn't really all that great a rate, if your intention is to drive for the long haul.

As far dropping the standard rate by which surges build from, I would assume they can do that pretty damn quickly. In my town, I would assume it is the combination of high starting rate combined with Uber's willingness to let the rates routinely surge up to 3x. The idea is to lure in new drivers. A significant influx of new drivers would smother surges, I would assume it would surely make them even more ephemeral.

Another consideration in PA is Lyft. What are their plans? They haven't been very active in the State other than the two big cities. Uber has now done a lot of the heavy lifting by introducing the general concept to many towns, they have enlisted many new drivers. They have also set the stage, for Lyft to try to enter some of these markets.

Many drivers would opt to drive for both in fear of being left out in the cold. Considering there is little difference between services as far as laymen are concerned, the only way to differentiate would be to commence the race to the bottom in terms of rates charge to pax.

That could all happen very quickly and irrespective of the timeline concerning the temp permit. Even if the permit is revoked, they will likely keep running. Do they have a permit yet to operate in Philly? Do out of state Uber drivers operating in PA comply with PA PUC regulations? I doubt it.

I suppose the best perspective is not to take the high rates in state for granted, might as well enjoy the windfall while you can, even knowing it is one of the mechanisms set in motion most likely to leave their drivers hanging out to dry. They want lots and lots of active drivers.


----------

